# I think Lexi had an absence seizure



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Either that or she is extremely exhausted. She played really hard at the park today. And the weather turned really cold so she had her jacket on. When we got home she didn't seem to have the same umph as usual getting out of the car and she looked passed out in the car, too. Got home and she was really out of it. Teetering to the side, dazed, and drooling like crazy. Reminded me of how she was after she was given pain Mede when she got the bee sting. She got up to eat some cookies and ate her dinner, though a bit slower - that is not Hoover like. She shortly fell asleep on me. She didn't want to drink anything when I brought the water bowl. Her breathing isn't labored and the drooling has slowed. There was a noise that she was quick to respond to but seemed to need extra reassurance. Plan to call vet in the morning. Will take her to emergency vet if anything else happens tonight but she seems to be resting comfortably now. Has anyone else experience these symptoms? Trying to remain calm.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ohhhh hugs :hug::hug::hug: When Molly had her seizure I lost my mind but she couldn't move she seemed paralyzed and was just having spasms. I so hope she will be ok! Keep us updated. Poor baby...why are our poo's so sensitive?? Makes me so sad when I hear something bad about one of them tears in my eyes cause I know how it feels! Hope it's nothing! Lots of love going out to you!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Could she have eaten anything in the park? Some fungus on a tree? I hope she is ok.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Thanks so much, Renee. In some ways I wished her symptoms were more clear. And I think she may have been low sugar - for sure expended way more energy than usual. She perked up some after the cookies. She must be better as she decided she'd rather be in her bed than on me. Before that she didn't even have energy to mover herself. So hoping it wasn't really much but keeping an eye out.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Could she have eaten anything in the park? Some fungus on a tree? I hope she is ok.


They eat the grass and other things like leaves and papers and anything else they can find at the park. So possible. No vomiting or diarrhea yet.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Funny when Molly had her's her sugar was low too. The vet said that couldn't cause a seizure so kind of strange that Lexi had it too? He said just make sure she eats blah blah..all her tests were normal blood, x-tray etc...costs us 600 dollars and they found no cause?? She has been fine ever since but I totally lost my mind when it happened. Who knows maybe it's the low blood sugar? Kind of strange they both had it?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Having worked with patients who have epilepsy, not much can be done if they aren't chronic and continuous for long periods. I also changed over to adult so maybe that messed her blood sugar levels. Hoping she pops back to her normal, sassy self after a good nights rest.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Our vet said that if the seizures aren't occurring weekly nothing can be done. If they occur often they can give them meds but it it's like once a month or less nothing can be done..........hopefully it won't happen again Molly has been fine since she had hers. Could be something she ate or inhaled...just wait..Molly's was a while ago I think in the summer and nothing now fingers crossed it doesn't happen again for either of them!

good info http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/neurological/c_dg_epilepsy_idiopathic_genetic#.UrUQWdJDuWY


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My first thought was low blood sugar, all that running around and increased adrenaline.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Lexi.... Is she ok now? Back to her usual self?? X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She got herself up in the middle of the night, drank a lot of water and then took herself out to pee. Walking with her usual bouncy trot. And now is back to sleeping. Thank goodness it's Saturday and I can keep an eye on her all day.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe she was just having an "off" moment? X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She was really dazed and out of it. Her drooling was so bad that her ears was soaked and she seemed to be really weak. My instinct was to feed her because it reminded me of those people who run marathons but barely makes it across the line and then collapse. They usually eat after but I'm thinking I'll need to give them some treats before hand and keep some honey packets and pedialyte on hand in case it happens again. Will take her in either today or Monday to make sure it's nothing else.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What is going on with our Lexi baby. Tell her aunty said she can't be sick. I can only take one sick baby at a time!! Hugs to Lex from me Jake and willow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hearthat Lexi seems better - we used to have a GSD who would run herself to the point of collapse and I saw a collie do it this summer - it collapsed and another chap, not the lady owner, picked the dog up and put him into a trough full of water. He held it in there for several minutes and said it was heat exhaustion.
Could Lexi have got herself too hot? I know you said it was cooler - but if she was exercising hard?
With our GSD we had to limit the number of tmes she chased the ball or played tag with the other dog because she just couldn't pace herself and she would get to the point of losing coordination and staggering.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yeah. We are skipping the park today. We haven't seen too many dogs at the park as it's been cold but yesterday there were a string if them she wanted to play with. Beemer just saves his for the laser crack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So is she back to her normal self today?? Thought about her first thing when I woke up this morning! We worry so much about them they are our little babies!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yes much better. I knew she was good as I heard her get up in the middle of the night to drink and let herself out the doggy door for a pee. She was also doing her bouncing sashay walk. I think yesterday was too much playing for her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to hear she is back to her little diva self


----------

